# Slingshot festival in Tuscola IL.



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi I know I am new here, but I just found out about a slingshot festival from chief AJ. I'd been emailing him about his slingbows.

He told me "There will be a Big Slingshot Festival in Tuscola, IL Sept 29 & 30 . Round ball slingshot Tournament, Aerial Targets, Trade Tables, Big Prizes. My home is giving the National Slingshot Association the whole City Park for the Slingshot event to celebrate my getting slingshots approved for deer hunting here in the Big Buck State of Illinois. U R this first to know about the Slingshot Festival"

I'm going to try and make it inbetween school, maybe I can see some of you there.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds fun!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the whole event centered around slingshots or is it a part of a larger show?


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Jesus Freak said:


> Sounds fun!


I believe it is centered around slingshots/slingbows. It is to celebrate slingbow hunting becoming legal in IL.


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

treefork said:


> Is the whole event centered around slingshots or is it a part of a larger show?


 lol I quoted the wrong post above my apologies.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! Should be fun. Wish I was mj.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice! Should be fun. Wish I was mj.


Yeah, I'm not too far from there. If this devolops in to something I'll probably go.


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

-


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Really close for me. I'd go.


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

theolithic71 said:


> Really close for me. I'd go.


Hopefully I can see you there. I live in columbus indiana so it is taking some convincing for the misses.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Wish I could go!


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Wish I could go!


There is going to be a kids devision. It looks like they will be shooting paintballs.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J, If you go be sure and take your camera.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

meanwun said:


> Wish I could go!


There is going to be a kids devision. It looks like they will be shooting paintballs.





[/quote]

Really? Was that necessary? I'm 25, guy.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Wish I could go!


There is going to be a kids devision. It looks like they will be shooting paintballs.





[/quote]

Really? Was that necessary? I'm 25, guy.
[/quote]

Okay, that was unfair, but I couldn't tell if you were making a suggestion or making fun of me lol.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I will be there! Can't wait, sounds like lots of fun and who can say no to a gathering of slingshot enthusiasts??


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> M_J, If you go be sure and take your camera.


Like I said, we'll see what devolops.
For some reason everything related to AJ seems at least a little fishy to me. Trying not to be too negative, I could be way off base.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> Like I said, we'll see what devolops.
> For some reason everything related to AJ seems at least a little fishy to me. Trying not to be too negative, I could be way off base.


Maybe I'll pick ya up on way down ............. assuming we haven't sold this place by then!


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Okay, that was unfair, but I couldn't tell if you were making a suggestion or making fun of me lol.


I was talking about for your daughter, man I feel like an a** now.lol I'd have to be in the kids division myself if it went by skill.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Like I said, we'll see what devolops.
> For some reason everything related to AJ seems at least a little fishy to me. Trying not to be too negative, I could be way off base.


Maybe I'll pick ya up on way down ............. assuming we haven't sold this place by then!
[/quote]
Sounds good! End of Sept is usually still pretty good riding weather. Might want to take the kids, though.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

meanwun said:


> Okay, that was unfair, but I couldn't tell if you were making a suggestion or making fun of me lol.


I was talking about for your daughter, man I feel like an a** now.lol I'd have to be in the kids division myself if it went by skill.
[/quote]

No problems. Tone is a hard thing to convey over the internet. And I know what you mean about skill, lol


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> No problems. Tone is a hard thing to convey over the internet. And I know what you mean about skill, lol


yeah I didn't even think of it coming across as an insult. lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How's it looking? Who's going? Were nearing that time.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

I intend to go. I'm from Springfield, Illinois.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Who else is going?


----------



## buckarue (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm going. I'm from Springfield, Illinois, where are you from?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there a website for this?


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't talked to chief aj for awhile. Last email I received looked like someone his email address. I couldn't turn up a website on google.

Sorry I haven't replied sooner. If you go to the chiefaj website there is a number and he'd probably be glad to send you any information.

I apologize I can't help more.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in the Chicago area.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

So you can now legally hunt deer with a slingbow in illinois? I assume a standard archery tag will cover it? Omg I need to go hunting in illinois now... imagine being one of the first people to get a deer kill on tape with a slingbow, could be infamous on youtube


----------

